# How to shoot TTF with the Pocket Predator slingshots



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is one way that allows great accuracy when using the Pocket Predator slingshots.
Using my preferred shooting method of through the forks and a side hold... at ranges out to about 100', with practice, you will be able to shoot a slingshot better than most people can shoot a gun... no JOKE!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I believe it! I put a line on the bands of my Hathcock yesterday after I saw it in your post. I admit it... I'm a big 'ol Bill Hayes wannabe!
Is the Theragold 1" what you usually shoot, Bill?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

good video Bill. Videos like these that explain the mechanics and what is in the though process are helpful.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*EXCELLENT!!!







*


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

This is an excellent video. Thank you, master Bill.







You are a great shot! I've learned a lot from your videos and enjoy them very much.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Another fine shooting video Bill! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## seasha (Feb 28, 2011)

goodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgoodgood



Tex-Shooter said:


> Another fine shooting video Bill! -- Tex-Shooter


----------

